
Why You Should Never Use Pure Black for Text or Backgrounds - dojosensei
http://uxmovement.com/content/why-you-should-never-use-pure-black-for-text-or-backgrounds/
======
karmakaze
> Pure black text and backgrounds with white...

Title should mention the white. Pure black is fine if it's on a muted light
background.

